# When to spay?



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Sorry if this has been discussed extensively before, but I couldn't find a thread which dealt with the subject of when to spay.

There are so many arguments for and against spaying either before first season, after first season or even after two or three seasons. I had thought that we wanted Polly spayed before her first season but we would really like her to realise her full potential physically and in terms of behavioural maturity, and there is a strong view that spaying before first season can negatively affect physical and behavioural development. So now I'm in a quandry - to spay or not to spay (Hamlet had it a darn sight easier!) - and am veering towards waiting until three months after first season.

Does anyone have any strong views either way? Any experiences of effects of early spaying?

Thanks,

Toffin
x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

This was a good thread by Sarah (Sezra)

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=9269&highlight=Sezra

There was also a more recent one

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=11425&highlight=Spay


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Have a read of this thread, lots of interesting info. 
http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=9269

I decided that pre-season is too young for Roo. At 6 months she is still so immature in so many ways. I will probably wait till post first season although I'm going to review again once she's 9 months (assuming she hasn't had a season by then). I'm registered with two vets and one is for pre-spay and one is for post spay...


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I waited until post first season and didn't have to wait too long as Molly came into season just after turning 6 months. 

I know there are pros and cons for pre and post but For me it was just my gut instinct. I felt she was a little young....thankfully my vets agreed.

xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Aha Mairi, you beat me to it! lol


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Great minds Clare 

xxx


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks so much for pointing me in the direction of the spay timing threads which I've now read through. I'm particularly concerned by the suggestion that puppies spayed pre first season stay in perpetual puppyhood behaviourally. Now, as much as I love this wonderful, funny, charming puppy, I don't necessarily want 15-20 years of Polly's unpredictability and gung ho attitude! A bit of calm later on in life would be welcome!

Has anyone who opted for pre first season spay noticed this?

Toffin
x


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Both our dogs were spayed before the first season. As far as I can tell, they have continued to develop normally, but without the complications of hormone related behaviour. This was particularly important for us, because we have two bitches, and wanted to avoid hormone led confrontations between them - a fight between 2 females can be far, far worse than between 2 dogs, they have been known to fight to the death.

By spaying early they are protected from certain cancers, and the operation itself is far less invasive.

A number of years ago I had a spaniel who I'd intended to be spayed after her first season, unfortunately the cat had kittens whom my dog adored, and she had a false pregnancy as a result. All her seasons were the similar after that, and we could not identify the right time to have her spayed. Eventually when she was seven she developed pyometra, which came on very insidiously and she finally collapsed one evening. Fortunately the vet managed to save her, she had a full hysterectomy, but it was a major operation and a near run thing. 

I think choosing when to spay is not an easy decision, you have to do what you think is right for your dog and family, and accept that that decision may be different from what others may choose.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm also a fan of the 6 month spay - and as far as I can tell it has had no adverse effects on the bitches we have had, or prevented then from going on to develop as normally as possible in a mad house like this.
Our current vet was keen to spay at 6 months, but prepared to wait if I had wanted to. She said that some rescue centres now routinely spay between 12 and 16 weeks!
That does seem a bit early!


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks Von and Marzi. I'm still erring on the side of pre first season (at the moment!).

Toffin
x


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Well I had planned to have Lola spayed pre-season but little miss maturity beat me to it! Having endured 5/6 weeks of on-lead walks and a very depressed pup who was also off her food, I have to say I would opt for a pre-season spay if I had the choice again. My vet laid out the arguments for and against and there was nothing in it. Good luck with your decision. Lola is booked in for the start of February x


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks, Lola's mum! I do remember how vigilant you were when Lola first seemed to be coming into season and she seems to have been vulnerable for ages. Polly is booked in for 21st January at the moment which will be a week shy of 6 months. Will stick with the date for the moment.

Toffin
x


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I know, she was attracting attention for about 10 days before she started bleeding, then bled for 2 weeks and then you have to wait 2 more weeks until you take her off lead again. A LONG old slog - for both of us!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I have had three girls and all of them were spayed 3 months after their first season. They all developed perfectly normally. It's what I would do again. Max we will have neutered between 9 months and 1 year. Again have had two boys and that was the time they were neutered without any issues. I will wait if the testicles have not descended tho!


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

We opted for pre first season, and to be honest, yes I did feel she was a little young, but it was the advice my vet gave and we went with it. I didn't have any strong opinions either way. What I can say though is Coco seems to be developing completely normally, still scatty and playful as anything sometimes, but overall, as I posted something recently, if anything, she has calmed down loads lately and is becoming a gorgeous soppy young lady! Being a first time owner I have no comparisons though of what she may have been like had we waited.


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi Toffin

Did if you decided to stick with the pre season spay? Hope Polly is recovering well if so  Darcie is 6months old today and i have booked her in for next wednesday! x


----------

